

Apple makes all WWDC 2010 videos available for developers - st3fan
http://developer.apple.com/itunes/

======
Renaud
Kudos for making stuff accessible for free. Shame for requiring an Apple ID to
just get to the Site and for not making it clear which type of account (free?
paying?) you should create to have access to that content.

Contrast that with Microsoft that have been making videos of events available
online for free without requiring an account of any sort for years... Most
recent stuff: Tech.ed 2010: <http://www.msteched.com/> Mix 2010:
<http://live.visitmix.com/> And the ever growing Channel9:
<http://channel9.msdn.com/>

------
BonoboBoner
If it wasnt for Google I/O completely being released on Youtube and Microsoft
doing the same thing, Apple would still charge money for this.

I am writing this on my MBP, but I hate the fact that Apple always requires a
competitor chasing them to be 'not that evil'.

------
xpaulbettsx
This is awesome, I've never ponied up the cash to listen to the WWDC lectures
before, and I'm glad that Apple is following Microsoft and Google's way of
releasing videos free after the event

~~~
ttrashh
Doesn't look free to me. Microsoft and Google don't require you to pay 99$ to
watch their conference videos.

~~~
ugh
There is a free account. It’s really hard to find. Here is the direct link:
<http://developer.apple.com/programs/register/>

(– edit: argh! This is no sarcasm! It _is_ really hard to find.)

------
czhiddy
Very nice. I remember them charging $500 for this last year. Does the WWDC NDA
apply to these videos?

~~~
nickcharlton
From iTunes: "The content presented within the WWDC 2010 session videos and
slides in Apple Confidential Information and is subject to the Registered
Apple Developer Agreement.".

So, yes.

~~~
czhiddy
Hmm, creating a new developer account is like a 15-second process; I don't see
any way they could possible enforce the NDA.

------
tvon
more discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1439949>

